# Weekly sale items for Aquatic Kingdom Sept 28th



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Here are the specials of the week.

Weekly Specials at Aquatic Kingdom! 
Freshwater 
Rummy Nose Tetra – $1.99
Kuhli Loach – 2 for $1.99
Congo Tetra- $4.99 per Pair	
Black Ghost Knife - $8.99
Kribensis Cichlid- $3.49
Dwarf Fresh Water Shrimp 25% off
Orange Lazer Cory $8.99

Marine
Fox Face - $19.99
Blood Shrimp - $19.99
Echino and Acan Frags 30% off



Aquatic Kingdom
1810 Dundas Street East
905-281-1118
Ponds, Freshwater and Marine Aquarium Supplies, Livestock, Installation


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> Dwarf Fresh Water Shrimp 25% off


how many different types of freshwater shrimp (besides CRS) do you guys stock? and what are the prices?


----------

